# TTC naturally with PCOS. I'm disappointed every month!



## A123 (May 27, 2011)

Hi, wondered if there was anyone in the same boat as me, I am trying to conceive naturally with PCOS. I am literally obsessed and every month think that it could be our month! Last month I was so certain due to symptoms and I took 4 tests... Each one negative, but I was convinced I was pregnant! Agggg such a disappointment each month. I must be crazy to keep thinking I might get a miracle month. I was lucky enough to fall pregnant 4 years ago just before treatment. I will not have any treatment if we don't fall pregnant naturally as I don't think me or my partner could take the stress of it. 

Just keep thinking how crazy I am to believe it could happen, I really would love to be pregnant again, but I am doubtful. Last month we BD just a the right time and I still didn't fall pregnant. Perhaps I am not ovulating or am not producing sufficient eggs which was a concern when we were trying for our first born. Ahhh I need to get this out of my mind and just keep trying but the day after ovulation I am absolutely dying to test! The TWW is so tough to just get negative tests. Coupled with the fact my cycles are 35 - 40 days, this process just seems to take forever!

Anyway, I think it helps to write it all down. Is anyone else TTC naturally?


----------



## sunshine and clouds (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm trying naturally between ivf treatments. So far my only bfps have been natural ones. Can totally relate to the feeling of hope and excitement each month and then feeling crazy to still have that hope after so many years!!!!  We tried naturally this month and I thought it had worked.... big boobs, enhanced sense of smell, sleeping all hours of the day. But it's cd 27 and test is coming up bfn and a little brown spotting is appearing. It's so harsh isn't it. 

Are you tracking when you ovulate etc to see if that maybe changed after you gave birth? Wish you the very best!  Xx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey  

Your not alone, I also have pcos and trying to conceive naturally for baby no2. 

My cycles used to be 35-42 days long but since having my daughter they are now around 32 days each month. I also have ovulation signs and ps ovulation tests, but like you I have no idea whether I'm even ovulating or if my body is just trying too?! 

Its so so frustrating and I've just found out we wont qualify for any fertility treatment on the nhs because we have our 2 year old daughter 

...and there was me thinking I could wait till I was 100% ready....now I dont feel like I have time on my side at all  

xx


----------



## Strugglingtocope (Apr 5, 2016)

Hey, I'm also in the same boat, I've been TTC for two years and also have PCOS. My cycles range from 35 days -79 days so you can imagine how much I've spent in ovulation strips! It's got to the point where I've given up testing as knowing I'm ovulating and then the hope of getting pregnant/ getting no period and then finding out I'm not pregnant is too painful to keep doing. So now I'm going for a hsg test and in the meantime just doing it when we want and trying not to focus on the other side of it. So far that hasn't worked though so I don't know. Getting quite frustrated with it all already. I assume you've done the hsg test first time round? I heard that can help to flush things out and that lots of women do get pregnant straight after


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

I'm in a similar position. Officially only polycystic ovaries but I am more and more convinced I have PCOS. My cycles range 20-60 days and seem to alternate between 'proper' periods and several days of brown spotting. Many, many blood tests and it looks like I rarely or never ovulate so I don't attempt to chart anymore as the signs seemed inaccurate and it was too upsetting. Having said that, for some reason I still get hopeful every month despite having never conceived and a couple of times recently I was convinced I could be pregnant. And I forgot what an emotional upheaval it is to take a pregnancy test and get a BFN.

With you on the frustration and the emotions xx


----------



## Strugglingtocope (Apr 5, 2016)

Bobo ive found the Nhs has little knowledge of the difference between Polycystic ovaries and the syndrome, I had to go private to get accurate info and even then it wasn't great. If you need to talk to someone about it feel free to message me and I can let you know what symptoms I have with the syndrome if that would help?


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Thank you! I will drop you a PM. Xx


----------



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

you're not the only one i think most people on these boards feel the same,it is very difficult emotionally/financially,physically and mentally if you are struggling to conceive for whatever reason,which sometimes you have to hide from family and friends too,hope you are successful one day


----------



## April30 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hiya. I'm new here. Ttc no1 for 15 months and on metformin. It has made cycles shorter and am ovulating. But not getting pregnant. I'm struggling to stay motivated.


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm new too. I'm 35 OH is 40 both have issues me hormonal and he's got low morphology. Been trying since Oct 2014 after taking out my contraception implant ( what was the point in having that) 
I've been told I have polycystic ovaries but didn't really go into talking about if I had the syndrome or not. I was told I had it years ago i think I was 18 but put me on the pill and no real follow up about it. I wish I'd been a bit more responsible for my own body and read up on it.  I had a internal scan a few weeks back and they said although there were cysts everything looked fine. We're trying naturally still I'm seeing a reflexologist and we are both taking supplements and making sure nutrition is good etc. Got another referral apt mid May ( I think this is where we start ICSI) but would be great if we could just have a baby naturally. Surrounded by friends with one or two children and a sister with 5 yr old twins. Feel like I'm the only one.


----------



## noanoa (May 28, 2015)

I have possible pcos and have been ttc for nearly 5 years. 2 failed ivf's in the last year. my periods are always  28 days one month and then 32 days the next month.
I have been following a low carb/low sugar diet since beginning of feb. this month my period would usually have been a 32 day one but it actually came at 29 days. this has never happened before, not even when I went all organic. so this gives me great hope that this could be the answer. 
fingers crossed its not just a coincidence x


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Strugglingtocope your inbox is full!


----------



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

they should teach about fertility problems at school and then we would all have a better chance,hope all goes well x


----------



## LisaL29 (Apr 5, 2012)

Gosh reading all these scenarios and emotions is like reading about myself.  

I too have pcos coupled with bicornate & septated uterus, I count myself very blessed to have my 2 yr old son thru ivf

Lately I've been feeling so desperate for another child.  I couldn't go thru ivf again, it's just draining and I've been diagnosed with two 5cm dermoid cysts that need to come out eventually.  So I'm just praying a miracle could happen naturally.  We are supplementing and b'd at when I think I'm ovulating.  This month I've been feeling nausea, sore breasts and was due af Monday but I've tested monday and it was bfn, and the disappointment is overwhelming.  

I  normally have cycles as far as 6mths to a year apart so lately bizarrely I've noticed symptoms of ovulation, discharge, pain and exactly 2 wks Id get AF so I'm believing I am ovulating.  This occurrence has also saw me have 3 af cycles 6/8 wks apart which is bizarre for me to be this regular! So since this cycle is the first that didn't see AF within the 2 wks and given sympotms of nausea etc I was dead certain I was going to see bfp on Monday, but it wasn't to be.

It's just so difficult


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

LisaL29 - hi!

I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN - and especially when you had symptoms and all that hope after your body has been getting into a regular cycle and you've been ovulating. Has AF arrived? 

How are you feeling today? Xx


----------



## LisaL29 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks bobo

You think you get used to the disappointment but you don't, and I never Thght Id feel the same despertness as pre having my son but I do.  I think it was the shock of the regular (well 6-8 wks as opposed to 6-12mths) cycles that gave me hope and the thght that it could happen easier.  

No AF but all symptoms Barr slightly sore breasts have gone.  But I just don't know why AF hasn't arrived, Id had a lot of ovulation discharge, like previous cycles in the last 5 mths

Id made a few lifestyle changes, healthy eating, a lot of organic, cut out sugar bar 2 Jaffa cakes per day, was walking/running 4 miles, eating honey, taking inositol and other vits so I attribute possible that to the regular cycles.  I shed 9lb and all this was for a wedding on 15tg july.  When I got that over I literally fell badly off the wagon, even for vitamins, so perhaps the sudden jolt into unhealthy ways upset my AF.  I have one test left so I'll give it another week and see what happens.  And DEFO from monday I need to get back into all healthy ways again.  

Lisa xx


----------



## LisaL29 (Apr 5, 2012)

Another 2 things that got my hopes up was in both my pregnancies b4 test date Id came out in bad eczema on my neck and breast and I took a "weird" smell in my nose, not increased smell but Id smell something resembling garlic.  Id got this pre test date twice b4 and up to 12 wks pregnant and it got worse and worse and then after 12 wks it went (tho in first pregnancy i lost it about 8 wks as Id had a mmc) 

both these things has happened this time except now also the smell is gone and eczema is healing (where in pregnancies it got worse). I just can't help feel something did happen this cycle that didn't grow and perhaps that's why AF is delayed 

Actualky no Id more than that.  Id a metallic taste in mouth, cramps Saturday, extremely heavy sore breasts and almost like a hot flush all right up to OTD.  The more I review the more convinced something did happen but perhaps a chemical pregnancy.


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear the disappointment is so strong and so difficult to bear. I can absolutely see why you had so much hope - both because of the much more regular cycles recently and all the symptoms you had. You did so well to make all those changes to a healthier lifestyle. It sounds like the wedding was about a week before your AF was due so you were on the healthy track for the all important implantation window. I really hope you find out soon what's happening and can focus on the next thing. My clinic gives an OTD of CD42 for ovulation induction cycles - I know this was natural for you and you had ovulation symptoms - but I guess that long window shows how unpredictable all this can be for those of us with irregular cycles.


----------

